# Rwanda National Congress



## random3434 (Dec 13, 2010)

> December 13, 2010 -- A group of prominent Rwandan leaders living in exile around the globe gathered in the Washington, D.C., area on December 11 and 12 to ratify a Proclamation calling for important political reforms in their native country and for the establishment of the Rwanda National Congress, "an umbrella, broad-based organization for all Rwandans to exert pressure and advocate for democratic change through peaceful means."
> 
> Arguing that the Rwandan "people have never had the opportunity to fully realize their aspirations for freedom, security and prosperity," Proclamation also asserts that under "the Rwandese Patriotic Front (RPF), the party that governs Rwanda today... is now far less free than it was prior to just before the genocide."






Rwanda Democracy Now - Home


----------



## waltky (Oct 3, 2013)

Rwanda supports rebel group M23 usin' child soldiers...

*US Withholds Some Military Aid to Rwanda Over Child Soldiers*
_October 03, 2013 ~ The United States is withholding some military aid to Rwanda for its alleged support of a group that uses child soldiers._


> Linda Thomas-Greenfield, assistant secretary in the State Department's Bureau of African Affairs, announced the sanctions Thursday in an online forum with African reporters.  She said the sanctions are related to Rwanda's backing of rebel group M23 in eastern Congo, which the State Department says "continues to actively recruit and abduct children in Rwandan territory."
> 
> Rwanda has repeatedly denied supporting the group.  The U.S. is acting under the 2008 Child Soldiers Prevention Act (CSPA), which denies certain forms of military aid to countries found to be using child soldiers or supporting armed groups that use them.
> 
> ...


----------



## TinaTwilight (Oct 11, 2013)

Well the meeting achieved a number of visions that will be delivered to a number of organs, including the Leadership Council, before issuance of the final decision on the lifting of subsidy by the Council of Ministers.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Oct 11, 2013)

Hopefully they reform and then fund education, science, tech and infrastructure.

No reason why they can't be a first world country


----------



## waltky (Jan 4, 2016)

Kagame plans to run for a third term...

*Rwandan president to seek third term*
_Jan. 1, 2016 -- Rwandan president Paul Kagame announced in a televised New Years address that he plans to run for a third term._


> "You requested me to lead the country again after 2017. Given the importance and consideration you attach to this, I can only accept," he told the nation in his address. "But I don't think that what we need is an eternal leader."  Thanks to a referendum last month on changes to Rwanda's constitution, Kagame is able to run for one more seven-year term, and then two more five-year terms, meaning he could stay in power until 2034.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

